# CT Enterography



## jgf-CPC (Jan 31, 2011)

One of our centers will begin CT Enterography soon and I'd be interested in getting information on the CPT codes used and the oral contrast codes also used for this. I believe it will always be done with contrast and oral contrast but probably will need to use the 74177 the most. Any help will be appreciated and thanks!


----------



## chembree (Feb 2, 2011)

CT Enterography is just a regular CT of the abdomen and pelvis and billed the same. It is used to evaluate for small bowel disorders... enterology is the study of the intestines. 


Hope this helps!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks c422rad. Is it normally done with contrast besides the oral given? Do you know the codes for the oral contrast or ICD codes that correlate?


----------

